# Dice VW-SAT issues



## daviddixon (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
I just picked up my new GTI and promptly installed a Dice iPod adaptor, but now am having a few issues and questions, so any help would be appreciated. As a note, I am a complete newbie at doing this stuff. By the way, I followed the instructions posted in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3859371.
First, I had to call up Sirius to unlock my sat radio, as it is a new purchase. I tried running the adaptor without unlocking it, but kept getting the "please call Sirius" message. I assume this is normal.
Second, now that the sat radio is active the adaptor will sometimes fail to respond to input from the stereo controls. When this happens the HU display will alternately flash between the iPod info and content info from the sat radio. There seem to be a few situations that will cause this to happen - 1) if I disconnect the ipod while the stereo is on, and 2) if I dont disconnect the ipod when I leave the car, and then reconnect it again before I start the engine. Its almost as if the the sat reciever is still connected and recieving info from Sirius, even though I disconnected the blue plug as indicated in the install instructions. Is there something I have missed or that was was left out of the DIY?
Third, the adaptor will cancel the shuffle and repeat settings on the ipod. This happens when I try to change playlist/artist/album using the HU controls or just randomly. Its not such a big deal, its just inconvienient. If I disconnect the iPod, the above issue comes back.
So, any thoughts/comments/advice from existing users or input from the guys from Dice or Enfig would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance
P.S. I bought from Enfig, and recieved excellent customer service!


----------



## reemotecontrol (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dice VW-SAT issues (daviddixon)*

Im having the same issue with the shuffle being canceled at each startup, listening only in alphabetical order is getting annoying! Other than that, my DICE works great.


_Modified by reemotecontrol at 10:25 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Dice VW-SAT issues (daviddixon)*

Hello,
For the satellite issue, please make sure that the factory SAT tuner itself is disconnected. I'm not sure as to the specific location of this tuner, but is usually in the trunk or under the passenger seat. Let me know if the issue still arises for this matter.
I will look into the Shuffling and test if it is supported to be controlled through the headunit.


----------



## daviddixon (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Dice VW-SAT issues ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply. I found the SAT tuner underneath the front passenger seat (GTI), disconnected it, and the erratic info problem seems to be gone.
The shuffling issue is just that the adaptor will cancel shuffle and repeat on the iPod if I change artist/album/playlist, or if I shut the car off and re-start it without disconnecting the iPod. Turning the shuffle or repeat on or off through the headunit, although a great idea, is not essential for me since I leave the iPod in shuffle/repeat mode exclusively.
Thanks for your help so far!


_Modified by daviddixon at 6:33 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## gatorb8 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Dice VW-SAT issues (daviddixon)*

I'm having similar issues with my i-vw-sat connection. It seems as though when you shut the car off and leave it for awhile it reverts to artist mode. It doesn't reset the shuffle, it just only plays the same artist from the previous song. I've verified this by disconnecting the IPOD and then going to the Now Playing menu on the IPOD itself. It says its playing 1 of XXXX number of songs (basically my entire library) but its skipping through the shuffle and playing only the same artist. I've noticed this seems to happen when the SAT description changes from XM to SR or vice versa. Seems to me that when you leave the car off, the IPOD shuts off automatically after a given amount of time and when you get back in and restart, the IPOD re-syncs with the DICE and goes into artist mode.
If there is a way to get it back to shuffle mode via radio controls and not play the same artist that would be great instead of disconnecting and resetting the shuffle via the IPOD.
Also, is there any way to get both radio and IPOD control and keep text display? Basically I want my cake and eat it too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Dice VW-SAT issues (gatorb8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gatorb8* »_I'm having similar issues with my i-vw-sat connection. It seems as though when you shut the car off and leave it for awhile it reverts to artist mode. It doesn't reset the shuffle, it just only plays the same artist from the previous song. I've verified this by disconnecting the IPOD and then going to the Now Playing menu on the IPOD itself. It says its playing 1 of XXXX number of songs (basically my entire library) but its skipping through the shuffle and playing only the same artist. I've noticed this seems to happen when the SAT description changes from XM to SR or vice versa. Seems to me that when you leave the car off, the IPOD shuts off automatically after a given amount of time and when you get back in and restart, the IPOD re-syncs with the DICE and goes into artist mode.
If there is a way to get it back to shuffle mode via radio controls and not play the same artist that would be great instead of disconnecting and resetting the shuffle via the IPOD.
Also, is there any way to get both radio and IPOD control and keep text display? Basically I want my cake and eat it too.









When it starts playing the same artist, can you go into Preset 2 to change playlists or Preset 3 to change artists? And also, can you tell if it keeps the shuffle setting? You can also try to go to Preset 2 and pick the main library of your iPod, which shows up as your iPod's name as a playlist. Does this reset the shuffle setting to off or STILL keep playing one artist? 
Unfortunately at this moment, the units don't allow for control through iPod and radio WITH text display. TEXT display would have to be sacrificed to be able to use iPod and radio controls simultaneously.


----------



## SweatJax (Jan 9, 2007)

Adam- I am experiencing similar connection issues: installed the I-VW-SAT in my wife's 2006 GTI using the Audi/VW type2 wiring harness, and physically removing the satellite radio tuner box from the car. The DICE unit works fine when whatever magical sequence of events causes detection of the unit; otherwise the head unit reports "NO SAT RADIO". We cannot find a sequence of power-up, IGN on/off, iPod connected/disconnected that will reproduce results: it almost appears that iPod adapter recognition is a random event.
Current data:
DICE unit has worked IGN off and IGN on while driving.
DICE unit correctly recognizes iPod attachment when the VW-SAT is communicating with head unit.
DICE unit not recognized during both key off and IGN on.
When recognized by head unit, all Modes 1-6 function correctly.
Your guidance appreciated.


----------



## nubpotato (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Dice VW-SAT issues ([email protected])*

Hi~
I recently got an 08 GTI and I was planning to get a SAT Dice box to load my iPod in the car, but reading these posts have got me wondering whether I should wait a little while longer before getting so that some of these problems would hopefully be all patched up.
I was just wondering a couple things maybe some of you guys and Adam could help answer:
- Are these problems consistent on every dice box? or does it occur on a random production basis?
Currently, my main concerns lies within the shuffle-reset after shutting off the car (I, too, enjoy keeping my ipod on shuffle to randomize those playlists), and also the failure for the car audio system to detect the ipod when you start your car back up. Will I have to unplug, replug my ipod everytime i get in the car right before I start up the ignition to get Dice to work? I was just thinking it may get annoying sometimes
Also, upon firmware updates, do existing Dice owners get free upgrades/updates for fixes to the software also? Or will they have to purchase a brand new box in order to get the benefits of having current problems fixed? 
I mean, I would gladly take part in testing/reporting problems but I'd really like to get the fixes myself too







Thanks~
-----------
Also, I would like to add: My stereo has a "Mix" button instead of "Sat" because I didnt get the sat radio package, is the Dice VW-SAT kit still compatible for my GTI? I don't actually know what the mix button does yet, only picked up my car yesterday, so i haven't had time to play around with the toys
--
Oh possible suggestion for the shuffle problem ~ Have CD ext control Dice input and have the mix/sat button turn on/off shuffle









_Modified by nubpotato at 9:59 PM 9-19-2008_


_Modified by nubpotato at 10:03 PM 9-19-2008_


----------

